# Ghost Mantid nymphs (L2-L3)



## yeatzee (Apr 22, 2009)

I just got my ghost nymphs from davedood, so I decided to take them outside and get some pics. Man these guys are amazing! (excuse the blurred antennas....they move ridiculously fast.)



























Im so glad I finally got these guys...they were well worth the wait


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2009)

lovely, lovely, lovely


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 22, 2009)

It's actually shocking to me how strong those are - L3 can tackle small waxmoths, and green bottle flies! Something that Sybilla L6 have problems with!


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 22, 2009)

They are currently feeding on D. Hydei exclusively but I hope by next molt to spice up their diet. I do want to stick to flying insects only though.

I must say, they are incredibly fun taking pictures of, lol. (Even though they never seem to sit still :lol: )


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 22, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> (Even though they never seem to sit still :lol: )


Just wait until they get a little older lol! :lol: They will sit still for you all you want!


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 22, 2009)

:lol: 

How do you guys think I'm progressing picture wise?


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 22, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> I must say, they are incredibly fun taking pictures of, lol. (Even though they never seem to sit still :lol: )How do you guys think I'm progressing picture wise?


LOL yeah they never sit still! I *always* regret the times when I choose to remove the entire lid to try to get one out or transferred!

Pictures look good...keep on shooting!

The only thing I don't understand is; what is with all the different crop sizes and aspect ratios?


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 22, 2009)

ghost mantid nymphs look awsome when they are all compacted like that. gl


----------



## revmdn (Apr 22, 2009)

Those photos are swell.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the kind compliments everyone!

Kamakiri, I'm not really sure why I did that..... just whatever size said picture looked best in I guess :lol: 

On another note, I had an L2 take a house fly today


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 23, 2009)

I was told you can sex Phyllocrania Paradoxa nymphs by their crowns.....






Male?


----------



## yeatzee (May 9, 2009)

BTW the orange stuff is pollen


----------



## Katnapper (May 9, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> BTW the orange stuff is pollen


What did you do.... give him a bath in it? :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (May 9, 2009)

Ha, well she was chasing a few wild flies in my garden B)


----------



## Katnapper (May 9, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Ha, well she was chasing a few wild flies in my garden B)


I think "she's" a "he."


----------



## yeatzee (May 9, 2009)

Oops, hrmmm might have gotten the two confused that I let out....  

btw, Im loving the macro lens! I am now going to buy a set of bellows and a 28mm prime lens for 5:1 the old fashion way to compliment it!


----------



## Kruszakus (May 10, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Oops, hrmmm might have gotten the two confused that I let out....  btw, Im loving the macro lens! I am now going to buy a set of bellows and a 28mm prime lens for 5:1 the old fashion way to compliment it!


From L3/L4 you can distinguish sexes just by looking at the thingy protruding from the head - in case of males is a bit slimmer, and more "zig-zag-ish".

The one sitting on the flower is a male.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 10, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Oops, hrmmm might have gotten the two confused that I let out....  btw, Im loving the macro lens! I am now going to buy a set of bellows and a 28mm prime lens for 5:1 the old fashion way to compliment it!


Yay! A prime lens and bellows! Great way to go for Super Macro, though I think that there are a lot of photographers now, who have never even seen one! Much more flexible than tubes, too!


----------



## Wojtak (May 10, 2009)

wow third photo is really amazing!! Congatulations


----------



## yeatzee (May 10, 2009)

Ha, yeah I may only be 15, but I love doing things like photography with old fashion stuff. And that is where Pentax steals the show  

Yeah most people have no Idea what they are, I was just talking to my friend who shoots Nikon and he had no clue what bellows were!

Thank you Wojtak!

Edit: I also just bought a split focusing screen


----------



## yeatzee (May 11, 2009)

lol, I just realized I had a side shot of him looking away also


----------



## Katnapper (May 11, 2009)

Yep, him's a "him".... and him needs to give himself a bath! The good thing is, maybe it will be healthy for him... licking up all that pollen!  Nice shot, btw!


----------



## yeatzee (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Katnapper!

A couple sprits and he was good to go


----------



## yeatzee (May 15, 2009)

50% crop of a picture I just took of an L4 eating a house fly....just though I'd share.

(the picture was taken on top of its enclosure in my room)






And a SOC shot:






Excuse the high ISO noise. I needed a usable shutter speed since my room is so dark.


----------



## yeatzee (May 15, 2009)

Here's a couple more:


----------



## Katnapper (May 15, 2009)

Great pics... love 'em!  

Uh...  what's an "SOC" shot? :mellow:


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2009)

Hope my molt soon good pix's.


----------



## yeatzee (May 15, 2009)

SOC means straight out of camera  

And thanks guys!


----------



## wuwu (May 15, 2009)

great pics! i need to take some of my ghosts too. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Katnapper (May 16, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> SOC means straight out of camera


Oh...  thanks!


----------



## yeatzee (May 16, 2009)

Ha, no problem Katnapper!

Thanks wuwu


----------



## kamakiri (May 16, 2009)

Nice shots yeatzee! There's obvious improvement in your later shots. Good work.


----------



## yeatzee (May 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot Kamakiri!

I still have lots to learn though


----------



## yeatzee (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Katnapper (May 23, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Kruszakus (May 23, 2009)

Some time ago I put some twigs in my enclosures, and soon those twigs grew leaves. Now almost all of my Phyllocrania hide among those leaves - and most of the females turned green. Maybe it's a good idea to do the same if you want green morphs


----------



## yeatzee (May 23, 2009)

I've actually got a really nice mossy green male, but I would like a full on green one though.....hmmmm


----------



## Nymphe (May 23, 2009)

Your pictures are just awesome, wow!

I was thinking of getting some ghosts, now I guess I have to.


----------



## yeatzee (May 23, 2009)

ha! Im really glad I got them..... the only other species I'd want would be Hymenopus coronatus just because of how beastly they are. Other than that these little buggers are ace.

Thanks alot for the compliment on my pictures. Im really trying to get better at macro photography, and compliments on my pictures makes me want to get out and take a better picture more and more :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (May 26, 2009)

Males are never as green as females can be. Besides, males turn brown once they molt to adult. You should get a green female


----------



## yeatzee (May 26, 2009)

sadly I only have two females and the rest males


----------



## Katnapper (May 26, 2009)

Two females are better than no females!


----------



## Kruszakus (May 26, 2009)

I know for sure that I have a dozen pairs - luckily I bought a horseload of nymphs a couple of weeks ago


----------



## yeatzee (May 26, 2009)

I've been trying to buy some more from dave but I haven't gotten a response in over a week


----------



## Kruszakus (May 28, 2009)

Too bad...

How do you keep'em?


----------

